

CMU Algorithm Analyzes Image ... And Knows Where It Was Taken - Anon84
http://www.scientificblogging.com/news_releases/cmu_algorithm_analyzes_image_and_knows_where_it_was_taken

======
Anon84
Here is the pdf <http://graphics.cs.cmu.edu/projects/im2gps/im2gps.pdf>

